# Best coffee in Chester - not



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Visited the Cinder Box - newly opened and boasting 'best coffee in Chester'. Despite some reservation decided we'd give it a go. Cappuccinos were dire. Rather than fume, decided to have a chat with the 'barista'. Pointed out the caps had no flavour other than bitter. She produced a bag of the beans they use - Verde. The unopened bag had a 'best by' date of January 2014. I explained that stale, burnt beans don't make good coffees. Her response was a peach. She said she never drank coffee - only tea. She said she would pass my comments on to the owner. Was offered a refund which I decided to take on principle.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm headed to Chester this weekend for the UK Barista Championships (Sunday and Monday)

There are a number of local baristas competing.

I'll be spoilt for choice of coffee to drink over the weekend but won't have a chance to explore any local coffee shops


----------



## redricks (Jul 8, 2012)

That has to be the worst coffee advertisement ever 'best coffee in Chester' but the Barista 'ish' person in charge doesn't like Coffee hahaha fantastic.


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

Glenn said:


> I'm headed to Chester this weekend for the UK Barista Championships (Sunday and Monday)
> 
> There are a number of local baristas competing.


What is the venue pls, Glenn? Might pop in if I have time, and assuming spectators are allowed. Thanks for the heads-up on where not to go, TSK


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The venue is Chester Racecourse

Further details at http://scaeuk.com/news/index.php/2013/03/ukbc-regional-heat-4-running-order/


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Its this kind of review which echos my own experience in many coffeeshops. All the more reason to open one which can serve truely delicious drinks


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Sounds like a plan!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> Its this kind of review which echos my own experience in many coffeeshops. All the more reason to open one which can serve truely delicious drinks


Maybe the tide is beginning to change. Look at Harris and Hoole which is owned by Tesco? They wouldn't be doing this if they didn't feel there is a gap in the market. So the best of luck to you Gary - passion is 95% of the equation once you'be sussed a decent location. I am sure you will do OK and there will be a long queue of coffee forum members waiting to savour your coffees. As an aside, came across a place in Rainhill, Merseyside which offers training so I booked in for latte art. Now, I know Rainhill as I used to work not far from there and Rainhill isn't exactly big so I will be interested when I go over to hear how they got going and why they chose Rainhill as opposed to some metro spot.


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Sorry (not sorry) to resurrect an old thread.

I am currently right next door to the Cinderbox - I'm in the Jaunty Goat. I found both via Brian's Coffee Spot blog. I was drawn more to the Jaunty Goat.

Because they're next door to each other I accidentally walked into Cinderbox, hovered in the doorway, and walked out. The place was absolutely dead. I then walked into the Jaunty Goat and it is more or less full at 11am on a Wednesday. The coffee is pretty good; though the nitro cold brew tastes a little old.


----------



## unoll (Jan 22, 2014)

Im almost always dissapointed by coffee in Chester and the north wales border area in general. Thank god for the feldgrind and aeropress!


----------



## Benjijames28 (Mar 29, 2017)

Reminds me of the costa coffee at my work. The manager doesn't like or drink coffee, it's no wonder it's so bad. They must dial in without tasting the shot.


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Jaunty Goat is a great option. Their eggs benedict is insanely good.


----------

